# 06 GTO A4 safety mode.



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

I just bought a 06 gto A4 about 3 weeks ago.This morning all of the sudden computer screen started flashing and making a warning sound. It said traction control off, engine in reduced power mode. The car would barely go. Thank God I was close to home. It barely had enough power to make it into my driveway and sounded like it was running on on one or two cylinders. It shut off and now will not crank. It will not even turn over! Check engine light is on! Thank God I am still under carmax 30 day warranty. I also bought extended warranty. I guess that was a good decision. Car has 74K on it and has run awesome until this happened. Any ideas?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Sound like a bad battery.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

It has a brand new battery that is 2 weeks or so old. I also noted that the headlights were very bright and when I tried to crank it over the dash lights did not dim and I could not hear the solenoid trying to engage.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Are one of those codes for the gas pedal switch? If that switch is bad you also would have no acceleration. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

It is at carmax now. I am disturbed at what happened because I have just bought the car and now I am having to pay for a rental out of pocket. They picked it up yesterday and I asked if they were going to pay for a rental and he said no even though it is still under 30 days. He said if they keep the car overnight then they would pay for a rental. I said "you are keeping it through the weekend"! He said that did not matter because they could not look at it until Monday. He also said if they had to keep it into tuesday they would not pay for this weekends rental.
Anyway, I hope they find out what the problem is because if they don't it will probably do it again. I really researched these cars before I made a purchase and I found many great reviews. I don't regret the purchase and I hope this was just a fluke occurrence. I could only find one post about my exact situation with the car and it turned out to be the ECU/PCM.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

or BCM. Hopefully someone will look at the BCM wiring behind the glove box.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> or BCM. Hopefully someone will look at the BCM wiring behind the glove box.


I read the sticky on the BCM. I will check that when I get my car back if they don't. I also need to mention the shuttering I can feel through my armrest when I leave a redlight.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update about the car. First of all when I went to Carmax this past Monday morning (car died on Friday) and asked why I was having to rent a car they wanted to know who told me that because I should have never had to rent a car during a break down within the 30 day warranty. The service manager is reimbursing me for the rental, had someone follow me to the rental place to turn the car in, and then brought me back and gave me a loaner vehicle. So, in the end Carmax did me right.

There were 2 issues with the car. The first issue (" computer screen started flashing and making a warning sound. It said traction control off, engine in reduced power mode. The car would barely go. Thank God I was close to home. It barely had enough power to make it into my driveway and sounded like it was running on on one or two cylinders. It shut off and now will not crank. It will not even turn over! Check engine light is on!") turned out to be a short in the wiring harness which blew the 60 amp fuse, I was told the short was near the fuse, I want to be shown where when I pick the car up.

The second issue was "shuttering I can feel through my armrest when I leave a red-light with light acceleration" turned out to be the transmission. The guy that just called me to give an update said "the transmission was coming apart on the inside". That is disturbing to me! It is being rebuilt at AAMCO. Man, I hope they know what they are doing!!! Anyway the service work will have its own warranty plus I bought a 5 year 75000 mile extended warranty. All of this work is being done with Carmax's 30 day warranty for free. I will check the BCM myself for issues when I get it back. Should be tomorrow.
Peace


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's nice they're stepping up to the plate!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1bert1 said:


> It is at carmax now. I am disturbed at what happened because I have just bought the car and now I am having to pay for a rental out of pocket. They picked it up yesterday and I asked if they were going to pay for a rental and he said no even though it is still under 30 days. He said if they keep the car overnight then they would pay for a rental. I said "you are keeping it through the weekend"! He said that did not matter because they could not look at it until Monday. He also said if they had to keep it into tuesday they would not pay for this weekends rental.
> Anyway, I hope they find out what the problem is because if they don't it will probably do it again. I really researched these cars before I made a purchase and I found many great reviews. I don't regret the purchase and I hope this was just a fluke occurrence. I could only find one post about my exact situation with the car and it turned out to be the ECU/PCM.


They have a how many day return policy? If the car is in that allotted time play em. Tell em they can have the car back, they don't want it back.. bluff em into a rental. If the car is out of the allotted
time frame.... BARK LOUD.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They have a how many day return policy? If the car is in that allotted time play em. Tell em they can have the car back, they don't want it back.. bluff em into a rental. If the car is out of the allotted
> time frame.... BARK LOUD.



They have a 5 day, return car no questions asked policy. During the 30 day warranty period you can return the car or trade it for any other vehicle but in their clause it states that if I did that I would have to pay for all the work done on the car. 

But i have to admit that when the business department saw the look on my face when I walked up to the counter on Monday, they got to moving really quick! I was calm but pissed and they saw it. 

They have to reset the 30 day warranty and if that car is not right I will try my best or "worst" and take action. I wrote them a check for that car. I was pre-approved when I walked in the dealership and could get my lender involved also.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

In-fact since I am off today, I am going to AAMCO right now and see what is up with my transmission and what does "coming apart on the inside" mean. That's way to vague of an explanation for me! Thanks for everyone's posts regarding this!
Peace


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

Well, I went to AAMCO and they did not have my car. I found out Advanced Transmissions had my car so I went to check on it. I could not have been more pleased. This company has been in business for 30 years. They are a family owned business originally from South Africa. Two brothers own the company and both of them took me out to my car which was on the rack. They both were ranting and raving about my GTO. They loved it and went on and on about it. One brother said he only knows of one other late model GTO in Greenville, SC. 

They said the car was in excellent shape except for the transmission and front u joint. They said the 3rd gear clutch piston was cracked and leaking fluid. He said the 3rd gear clutch was about gone. He said they are doing a full rebuild and using only GM parts. I could tell they care for there customers and take pride in their work. He said I should be glad I bought the car from carmax because they will stand behind their cars. He said he has been doing their transmission work for 20 years. I am so glad I went and checked on my car because these guys are going to fix it right!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Did they have a time frame?


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

Rukee said:


> Nice!! Did they have a time frame?


Yes, because the u-joint is in Michigan, it will be tuesday before I can get my car, which is fine by me. I will be glad to get it back and fixed rightarty:


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

I also live in Greenville, and Monty and Leon are great. They have a brother Hini, that runs Greenville trans. He built a turbo 350 for a race car back in the 90's, never had an issue. You'll be happy with their work, They've done 3 for me.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The only u-joints are in the middle of the drive shaft at the carrier bearing. These are not serviceable and would need a new drive shaft, if bad.
Our cars use a rubber do-nut coupling on each end of the drive shaft.


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

I also live in Greenville, and Monty and Leon are great. They have a brother Hini, that runs Greenville trans. He built a turbo 350 for a race car back in the 90's, never had an issue. You'll be happy with their work, They've done 3 for me.


That is great news! I really liked the 2 brothers I met and left there shop feeling like they really cared about the quality of their work. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The only u-joints are in the middle of the drive shaft at the carrier bearing. These are not serviceable and would need a new drive shaft, if bad.
> Our cars use a rubber do-nut coupling on each end of the drive shaft.


So the rubber pieces I was looking at are called Do-nuts? Thanks for the info! I guess if he ordered me a new u-joint like he was calling the Do-nuts then I will get a new drive shaft?

http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/tech/hppp_0605_2004_pontiac_gto_clutch_install/photo_06.html

This is a pic of what he was calling a u-joint but is see it is not. My front do-nut was severely cracked. Is this common or did the previous owner dog my car out?


----------



## 1bert1 (May 13, 2013)

Carmax just called and said the vibration is still there. Its not bad at all but I want it gone! They said the carrier bearing on the drive-shaft is bad and is causing the vibration. They said the drive-shaft is 1500 dollars and will not be here for 4 to 6 weeks. They said it is covered under their 30 day warranty. So, I am getting my GOAT back today and then they will call when the new drive-shaft is in and I can bring the car to the transmission shop and it would take them about 30 min. to install it. I am so glad all this is covered under their warranty and will not cost me a dime!
Peace


----------

